# Dogma f8 - review (compared to dogma 65.1 think 2)



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

*Dogma F8 REVIEW & COMPARISON (compared to Dogma 65.1 think 2)*

Here's an updated review of the F8 compared to my Dogma 65.1 Think 2.

Let’s face it. Comparing the Dogma 65.1 Think 2 to anything new is a super tough comparison. The Dogma 65.1 Think 2 is pure beauty and genius. Sure, there are bikes that are lighter, more aero, so called “faster”, and better for this or that, but OVERALL I have never found a bike that stacks up to the Dogma 65.1 Think 2 (and I’ve tried a ton of bikes to find one that does).

But just like everything in life, once you have a clear leader, there’s someone always looking to knock you off the top step of the podium, and that’s exactly what Pinarello did to themselves when the created the Dogma F8.

Like they say in their promotion hashtags "F8EndOfDiscussion" It's that good!

Here's my take on what's great about each bike.


DOGMA F8
——————————
- It's just like the 65.1 Think 2, it's simply better and faster.
- It's stiff, but not harsh or abusive. I would even say “stiff, but forgiving”.
- It's very reactive, but not twitchy
- It's super fast & light feeling
- It's got a fantastic “feel” on the road
- It's pure Pinarello perfect geometry
- It's stable
- It's very effective and responsive in sprints and uphills
- It corners as good as any bike I’ve ever ridden
- It maintains total control on high speed downhills and sharp curves. 
- Last minute braking is fantastic. The bike does not move, wobble, or vibrate.
- It's the perfect balance between race bike and comfort.
- The bike does exactly what you want


DOGMA 65.1 THINK 2
———————————————
So when I now look at my 65.1 Think 2, a bike which I also thought was basically perfect, I'm now left wondering what's "not as good" as the F8. To me, the F8 attributes I stated above all apply to the 65.1 Think 2, however some have a slight twist…

- It's light, but not as light (but far from heavy. Mine is only 120 grams heavier).
- It's rigid, but not as rigid
- It's NOT as aero
- I'd likely prefer to do a Century on the 65.1 THink 2 versus the F8, but I'd have no issues doing the Century on the F8


CONS TO EITHER
—————————————
- Other than the price, there are none. They are both unreal machines. To say there's a true "con" requires one to be dishonest.


So at the end of the day, here’s how I’d say it… if you want the world’s most comfortable OVERALL best performing bike (especially for longer weekend rides where some are downright fast rides with your buddies) the Dogma 65.1 Think 2 is the perfect bike. It just can’t be beat in the “overall” category.

If on the other hand, you want the world’s most comfortable bike, that's aero and as light as anything you’ll ever ride, and has more “racer” characteristics, the Dogma F8 is the perfect bike.

In either case, if you end up with ANY Dogma, you’ve hit the lottery and your buddies will be drooling with jealousy. I can guarantee you’ll smile 100% of the time you’re riding either bike. Neither will let you down! That's it for now… I'm off to ride my F8!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

A lot of us are on the fence, just waiting for a chance to test ride one. 

I appreciate your input...certainly more worthwhile than some "reviews" LOL.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

good stuff .. many choices out there. I'm such a LOOK fanboy I still want a Aerolight, but the F8, ARD F, Emonda and Vial EVO and the like have caught my eye.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> good stuff .. many choices out there. I'm such a LOOK fanboy I still want a Aerolight, but the F8, ARD F, Emonda and Vial EVO and the like have caught my eye.


Here's a bunch of them action (F8, "Emonda", Aerolight, etc.). The last 15 or so minutes of this are so much fun to watch. 

2014 Criterium du Dauphine Cycling - Stage 2: Tarare to Pays d'Olliergues-Col du Beal - YouTube


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

dude I know you're crazy about the F8, what Pina fan wouldn't?
But your review of.... beter, faster, perfect, best ever... screams excitement, but it's generic to any review of any new product out there.

The reality is guys who want an F8 want it because.. it's like guys who want an Italian supercar. Italian toys, like Italian girls, are nice to be seen with. Period.

Back to reality, nobody is buying an F8 because they got dropped on a club ride on their 65.1, or they couldn't negotiate a curve on their 60.1. Even in the pro Tour, where stiffness is king, the guys who won on a Doggie won because of his engine, not because of his bike.

To be honest, I like the F8 sleeker look. The old Doggie was just too much "bowed" looking for me. This F8 looks sleeker, albeit at the cost of looking more like the Giant Propel and BMC Time Machine


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Climbs like a frightened cocker spaniel, goes down like a hooker at a frat party.


----------

